# Ray Hasbrouck



## RonGinger (Dec 26, 2009)

It is with great sadness that I pass on the word that Ray Hasbrouck died 
early this morning (December 26). I have only a brief message from his 
son, so I have no details, but I talked to Ray about 2 weeks ago and he 
was not feeling well and considering going to the hospital.

Ray will be missed, and he will be remember by many people. His plans 
for simple engines have led many to build a working engine. In many 
cases, including me, his plans were the first successful engine I built, 
and gave me a major push into model engineering.

Ray was always a delight to see at the model shows, and his exhibits 
were always so well organized and fun to watch. He was always willing to 
explain any detail to visitors.

Several years ago I put up a web site, hasbrouck.8m.com, for Ray. He 
asked me then if I would be interested in continuing to offer his plans 
after his passing. I agreed, and Ray provided instructions to his son 
for transferring the files to me. It will take some time, likely a few 
months to handle this, but I promised Ray his plans would remain 
available, and I will do my best to carry out that promise.

Please join me in a moment of silence, and a tip of the hat, to the 
passing of a great guy.


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 26, 2009)

God speed Ray. As the modeling crowd gets older we keep losing the fine contributors to this hobby. It's nice that his work can live on with his drawings.
George D. Britnell


----------



## steamer (Dec 26, 2009)

I lost a near and dear friend. I will miss his wisdom and kindness.  
God bless you Ray.


Dave


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I am very sad to hear this news. I was fortunate to meet and talk to Ray at the last few Cabin Fever shows. He always took the time to study my current projects, offer advice and answer my frequent (and probably irksome) questions. Despite his incredible skills he never talked down to anyone and treated all of his fellow hobbyists with respect. He will be greatly missed.

God bless,
Phil


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 26, 2009)

Though I had never met Ray, I certainly know of his contribution to this hobby and am happy that his legacy will live on through his plans and his many friends in the model community.

Bill


----------



## Kermit (Dec 26, 2009)

:'(

It was that website that helped me decide what engine to build for my first build. 

Let us know how and when we can get plans for his engines Ron. I for one would like a complete set of all his plans for engines, whatever it costs. I am happy he has friends and family that want to continue his legacy and would like to help see that they can continue to do so. 


Our deepest sympathies and respect,
Kermit and Family


----------



## Jadecy (Dec 26, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family. He will definitely be missed!


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear the lost of someones love one and someone that did so much with his mind and hands to bring not only joy to himself but many generation to come who will follow the path of the tinker, I did get some of his plans and hope someday to build them, Ron hope that you can keep it going on till the baton is passed again, Lathe Nut


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear of his passing. Another one of the greats promoted to the big shop.
Rest in peace, Mr. H.

DW


----------



## rake60 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have no words to add.

The loss will be sadly noticed.
Our best heart felt thoughts for the family.

Rick


----------



## chillybilly (Dec 27, 2009)

Very sad news ,never met Ray (wrong side of the pond ),but have had the pleasure of working from his drawings building my #10 ,a great loss to the world of the model engineer.

My thoughts are with his family ,everyone should build a Ray Hasbrouck engine from barstock at some time .

Off in the shop now to do some more work on the #10, feeling a little sad.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 27, 2009)

Sad news indeed. It reminds me of the importance of taking advantage to get to meet and know the senior engineers when going to the shows. Sometimes just the exhibiting leaves Little time for looking and less for chatting . Also there are many others trying to talk to these folks. 
Most of these guys are very personable and down to earth if you have the chance to get to know them. 
Tin


----------



## steamer (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.poughkeepsiejournal.com/...ss=1&Type=CAT2000&Lopenr=912270459&Selected=5


----------

